# Shed build!!



## David V (Jan 3, 2009)

So I've started my shed build. Will be bit slow until I get my shed on the 21st of October but heres what I've done so far.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

what size is it going to be?


----------



## David V (Jan 3, 2009)

mitsi said:


> what size is it going to be?


13x8x8-7


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

looking forward to seeing this build, as it happens.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

roughly how much do you think it is going to cost you? will need something like this myself


----------



## David V (Jan 3, 2009)

Well I'm stabbing roughly 14m squared all supllies for that was roughly 250 but I got the slabs for free so only cost me 150. Shed is 1035, insulation will roughly be 300, wood another 300 all electrics including heating about 350. Gettin a upvc door for 130 and will need a few stats so roughly 2500-3000 for a shed the size I'm doing.


----------



## David V (Jan 3, 2009)

Slabbing not stabbing haha


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

are you building the shed yourself or buying one?, that seems expensive to me, didn't cost us that much to do a 25ft x16ft x8ft one built out of concrete blocks. Im building a 15ftx9ftx8ft to put my reps in as the other one is my hubbies and sons, and I don't want to take over it anymore,


----------



## David V (Jan 3, 2009)

mitsi said:


> are you building the shed yourself or buying one?, that seems expensive to me, didn't cost us that much to do a 25ft x16ft x8ft one built out of concrete blocks. Im building a 15ftx9ftx8ft to put my reps in as the other one is my hubbies and sons, and I don't want to take over it anymore,


Buying a shed, was gona build it myself but as its now october and I live in scotland so its likely it will just rain then snow then rain until about may:lol2: so id rather have it done asap. The price iv said also includes all the enclosures and equipment.


----------



## David V (Jan 3, 2009)

Small update, nothing too exciting. All the dirt has been dug out, just need to get rid of the big rocks.







This is all the dirt removed, got a lot of nice sandy top soil and the further down I got it started getting a bit rocky. All this will be going back in the shed for the monitor. Hopefully there will be a topsoil layer on top then at the bottom there will be stones mixed so there is different layers to stimulate the moni whilst burrowing, this should hold burrows well.







Finally I was looking at insulation on ebay and saw this 100sqm of foil insulation so I bid £9.99 and won. Its the equivelent to 50mm insulation. Im going to double layer it around the whole shed then cover woth 50mm rockwool.


----------



## David V (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks a decent size.Cannot wait to see inside when its all finished.:2thumb:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

Looking good. Always like watching shed build and rep rooms!


----------



## David V (Jan 3, 2009)

Going to be a slow process but it will be finished by February/march time for the cumingi monitor hatching.


----------



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

Looking great can't wait to see the out come


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

mitsi said:


> are you building the shed yourself or buying one?, that seems expensive to me, didn't cost us that much to do a 25ft x16ft x8ft one built out of concrete blocks. Im building a 15ftx9ftx8ft to put my reps in as the other one is my hubbies and sons, and I don't want to take over it anymore,


you got pic pic plz m8 looking at building a nice size one in tnhe new year


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

looking good m8 open the door for pic:lol2:


----------

